# Outside Speakers



## russ&katie (May 8, 2010)

Finally going to add outdoor speakers to my 28RSS. My question is that the waterproof speakers I found claim to be "slim Depth" at only 2 1/2 inches deep, looking at the wall it appears thinner. Does that mean I have to mount them in a location where they will come through a cabinet on the inside? (most likely upper sink cabinet)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The cabinets are not flush mounted to the wall, there is about a 1" gap behind them. You still need to mount the speakers behind a cabinet at 2.5" deep but they will not be visible if mounted there and it gives you somewhere to run the wires.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I had to replace my outside speakers last year. The holes are behind the cabinets and these fit nicely. The sound is much better than the original Jensen speakers.

Boss MR50W


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

You will want to mount them somewhere inside one of the cabinets, they will stick out of the wall and then you will need a place to run the wires. I just replaced my outdoor speakers with a set of 8" Clarion Marine speakers and while I was at it I added an amp and replaced the Jensen Stereo with an Alpine and added an amp as well.


----------



## Wyo-Backer (Apr 1, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> I had to replace my outside speakers last year. The holes are behind the cabinets and these fit nicely. The sound is much better than the original Jensen speakers.
> 
> Boss MR50W


Fulminator - Those are the speakers in my Outback now, which are blown and need replaced. (I don't know if they were the stock speakers, or if have been replaced by previous owner.) The speakers you installed are the 5.25" correct? Is that the stock size? What would it take to put the 6.5" speakers in the same hole?

Thanks, Jim


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Those are 5.25" speakers, if you want 6.5" you will have to make the hole bigger.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wyo-Backer said:


> What would it take to put the 6.5" speakers in the same hole?


...a 6.5" hole saw. LOL.....


----------



## Speedster (May 31, 2012)

Hey Crue,

I have a blown outside speaker on my 2010 Timber Ridge 27BKS. I pulled out the 4 screws that hold it in, most of the sealant caulking is gone, but I can't pull the speaker out! It seems to be hooked up on the top side of the speaker inside. I can't get it pulled out far enough to see what the problem is. I think it is hooked up on the styrofoam insulation. Has anybody else had these out, and what is the trick? Things like this are such a pain! It is supposed to be easier than this!

Thanks for the help!

Speedster


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

I think I'd like to update my speakers as well - because mine seemed to be cutting out this weekned. I didn't take them apart yet, but I suspect moisture issues and such. What I wonder though is are these just sort of plug and play or do I need to have someone who understands speaker installations do them? In other words, if I unscrew them, pry them out, do I just pop off the cables and plug them into the new one, or is there more to it than that?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

They were the 5.25" but they were a little big for the existing holes although the fastener pattern matched. I had to take off about 1/8" all the way around. Did that with a sanding drum in my cordless Dremel. If you do it be sure to wear a dust make. Fiberglass dust isn't too good for ones health. My original speakers were Jensens.


----------



## Speedster (May 31, 2012)

Ok, update here.

I finally ended up just pretty much ripping the speaker apart so that I could see what the heck was preventing it from coming right out. After I broke out the grille cover, there was a rusty screw that was screwed in from the inside of the wall stuck through the cone! It was done at time of manufacture! I used a pliers and unscrewed it back into the wall (from the pointy side, not the screw head side). It does not show up anywhere on the inside of the camper, it is under the paneling somewhere.

Anyway, I called Outdoors RV, and Darren said he'd send me another replacement speaker, but I declined since I didn't need another $6.00 speaker. I had already ordered JBL MS6200 6.5-Inch 2-Way Marine Speakers to give it better sound.

So it was a lapse in manufacturing, but to give them credit, they did offer to send me a new one. I had another issue with the outside wiper seal on my slide out, it doesn't look like it was installed properly, Darren said he would call me back after checking on sending a replacement, but he hasn't called me back yet. We'll see what happens there.

Speedster


----------

